# Twin Turbo Kit Or Turbo Kit for 1999 Audi A4 2.8



## 1999AudiA4 (Apr 23, 2005)

I was looking for a turbo or twin turbo kit that i could get for my 1999 Audi A4 2.8. If anyone knowns anything about a turbo please contact me. [email protected]


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Twin Turbo Kit Or Turbo Kit for 1999 Audi A4 2.8 (1999AudiA4)*

Check with the A4 forum, if you haven't already done so.
The only thing close I have heard of is a supercharger kit, and I don't know whom makes it.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Twin Turbo Kit Or Turbo Kit for 1999 Audi A4 2.8 (1999AudiA4)*

Apparently the turbo manifolds from the 2.7T is bolt-on, but you'll have issues with the compression ratio. I'd do a complete 2.7T swap, or just buy an S4.


----------



## delta v (Jun 8, 2001)

*Re: Twin Turbo Kit Or Turbo Kit for 1999 Audi A4 2.8 (PerL)*

PES supercharger for 30v V6
http://www.pes-tuning.com/Merc...RF-SC
It'll run you a pretty penny though--5 grand for 300 hp


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Twin Turbo Kit Or Turbo Kit for 1999 Audi A4 2.8 (delta v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *delta v* »_PES supercharger for 30v V6
http://www.pes-tuning.com/Merc...RF-SC
It'll run you a pretty penny though--5 grand for 300 hp
 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif That is probably still less than a twin turbo kit


----------



## hover (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: Twin Turbo Kit Or Turbo Kit for 1999 Audi A4 2.8 (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_Apparently the turbo manifolds from the 2.7T is bolt-on, but you'll have issues with the compression ratio. I'd do a complete 2.7T swap, or just buy an S4.

now this i did not know.


----------

